# Clicker and teaching a Stand command



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Does anyone have a web link for using a clicker to teach a stand? Eventually it will be a moving stand.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

How about this one. I've also been looking for information on training the " - out of motion" exercises.

http://www.schutzhund-training.com/motion_exercises.html


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I've been reading through this website and it sounds much more positive than the other's I've read that describe a "yank and crank" method. 

Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Is there an part about the stand? I only saw info on the down and sit.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

It's all the same steps...

"The down in motion and the *stand* in motion are taught in the identical fashion beginning with teaching the physical cue and progressing through the various stages discussed above. "


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Do you have a stand from a sit yet?


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

No, I don't have a stand from a sit. Trying to but not getting though to him. Taught him to sit with his head down on his paws on a laundry basket in 2 sessions but can't get him to stand up!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I ran and tried to a couple of videos of teaching the kick back stand. I like this because it really trains the dog that the "stand" is not a forward moving exercise. You get good lock up when you progress to moving. I don't know how old or big your dog is. Sorry had to do this in the freezing basement and my nose ran... so distracting sniffles!

http://www.youtube.com/user/Sambasue#p/a/u/1/PWWKhkvYftM


Once your dog understands that the palm coming at the nose means stand you are on the way. Then you can move to stand from beside you in heel position. You can begin to progress to verbal cue also.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Sambasue#p/a/u/0/e4pSgG18IZI


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Herre are some more vids:


http://leerburg.com/playem.htm?name=flv/8-6-09-news.flv

http://leerburg.com/playem.htm?name=flv/7-30-09news.flv


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks for the videos. It has given me a few more things to think about. I love the kitty meowing at the end of the first one lol. Oreo always hangs out close when I am cutting up tracking bait. I will let you know how it turns out. I have some hefty goals for him this summer.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

His first session went really well. I will post updates as we go along.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

One of the ways I taught Tessa the stand from a sit was using my toe to encourage her to stand up. She was great with sits, downs, ups (sit from a down) etc but for some reason did NOT want to stand and food lure did nothing (probably my own fault with all the work on leave its, waits, etc







). I ended up having to poke her lightly in the belly with my toe while saying stand and giving the hand signal. Unfortunately then it took a while to phase out the needing me to poke her with my toe, but we finally got there. 

I haven't looked at the above links yet so I don't know if this is any help! Id love to start working on the in motion sits and downs with Tessa. She's my service dog though so everything has always been by my side, and when I try to work from a distance she wants to come up me! Like telling her up from a down when I'm at a distance, she wants to run to me and then sit at my feet! It takes a few times for her to realize I'm wanting her to stay in that spot while doing what I say.


----------

